# Must sell Vacant Land at Westwater Put-in - River rat special :)



## tommytomtom

Hi guys - I own 25 acres of vacant land about 2 miles west of the Westwater put-in.

This is the ultimate crash pad for a river rat! Put in at Westwater, take out at Cisco, and go sleep on your land. Repeat!

Tiny homes welcome. Think of the AirBNB $$ my gawd.

Near BLM land and epic cliffs! Climbing, biking (we're next to the Kokopelli trail), and hiking are all world class and at your doorstep.

It's about an hour north of Moab, so you got that going for you. plus they are putting in a new disco in Cisco. supposed to be gnar.

water is available by drilling a well, so you can build.

Asking $125k for the 25 acres -- this is pretty darn cheap for Grand County, UT.

MAKE AN OFFER. I AM MOTIVATED 

Call or text Josh at 605-679-6002


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Sick


----------



## Montet202

I’m only $124k short! Take a post dated check?


----------



## watermonkey

The beauty of the westwater area is that one typically only passes through, not spending extended periods of time there. I think the same thing applies to the whole state of Utah, fun place to visit, I'd rather be dead than live there. If I'm at the Westwater launch or takeout for more than an hour, I've done something wrong.


----------



## MoabRyan

You’re Naive! Utah is amazing.


----------



## rivh2o

Life Elevated. Ha ha ha


----------



## foreigner

Yes, Utah is amazing.

No, you don't want to overpay 100k to live next to the racist Trump supporter that collects trash on his property in Cisco.

This isn't a dig on MNichols just to be clear. One of the properties in Cisco flies both a confederate flag and (shocker) a MAGA flag.


----------



## westwatercuban

foreigner said:


> Yes, Utah is amazing.
> 
> No, you don't want to overpay 100k to live next to the racist Trump supporter that collects trash on his property in Cisco.
> 
> This isn't a dig on MNichols just to be clear. One of the properties in Cisco flies both a confederate flag and (shocker) a MAGA flag.


Really???


----------



## Wallrat

MoabRyan said:


> You’re Naive! Utah is amazing.


Shh! FFS, be quiet about that. Next thing you know you’ll have 10,000,000 new neighbors from Cali and Texas. I’ve watched it happen here in Bozeman. We went from “Bozeman is awesome”, to “Bozeman sucks, it’s too crowded and expensive”, in about five years.


----------



## Bleugrass

watermonkey said:


> The beauty of the westwater area is that one typically only passes through, not spending extended periods of time there. I think the same thing applies to the whole state of *Utah, fun place to visit, I'd rather be dead than live there*. If I'm at the Westwater launch or takeout for more than an hour, I've done something wrong.


Disagree. I've been to plenty of places in Utah where I'd consider living. Admittedly, the Westwater boat ramp is not high on that list.


----------



## jberg421

westwatercuban said:


> Really???


It takes all types man.. jesus.


----------



## Bleugrass

Wallrat said:


> Shh! FFS, be quiet about that. Next thing you know you’ll have 10,000,000 new neighbors from Cali and Texas. I’ve watched it happen here in Bozeman. We went from “Bozeman is awesome”, to “Bozeman sucks, it’s too crowded and expensive”, in about five years.


"Nobody goes to Bozeman anymore. It's too crowded." --Yogi Berra


----------



## fkn newf guy

rivh2o said:


> Life Elevated. Ha ha ha


i limes to gits elavated








may not be the greatest
sure dont suck to be an elevated ski bum here









































well unless your snow shredding or ability to git up and elevated to git down sucks


----------



## thenextgeneration

watermonkey said:


> The beauty of the westwater area is that one typically only passes through, not spending extended periods of time there. I think the same thing applies to the whole state of Utah, fun place to visit, I'd rather be dead than live there. If I'm at the Westwater launch or takeout for more than an hour, I've done something wrong.


Something must be wrong with you. Utah is the best place to live, it has a mix of everything. Tons of rafting, skiing, biking, 4 wheeling you name it, we have it all. I can’t imagine myself living outside of Utah, ever.


----------



## Shaft

Everybody needs to STFU about Utah.

Utah is not amazing, the Wasatch Front (where most of the people live) has terrible air quality, with the exception of the Green and Colorado that pass through there are hardly any other rivers, the Mormons are nice but they are constantly trying to get you into their church, the skiing is great but you can't find a place to park anymore, the fly fishing kinda sucks with the exception of the too crowded Green below Flaming Gorge, the liquor laws are slowly getting more liberal but there is still weirdness, etc etc etc.

Utah is full enough, don't fucking move here.


----------



## Wallrat

fkn newf guy said:


> i limes to gits elavated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may not be the greatest
> sure dont suck to be an elevated ski bum here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well unless your snow shredding or ability to git up and elevated to git down sucks


NOTE: these are pictures of Utah. Tell everyone you know in Bozeman to move there, since it’s so cool. Then maybe we can have our town back.


----------



## foreigner

westwatercuban said:


> Really???


Yes, Cisco is a ghost town, basically abandoned vehicles and trash strewn across the desert landscape with a resident population of 1 individual who has a penchant for razor wire fencing, Trump, the confederacy, and shotgun riddled school buses. 

Sounds right up your alley, Cuban .


----------



## Ripper

Utah - nice place to visit for sure, but then I gotta GTFO as soon as the adventure is over. Yall can keep that state for a host of various reasons... 

My mom and brother's family live out that direction so I end up that direction fairly often, and every time I cross the state line coming home I breath a sigh of relief. 

Sweet property though for a boater! Just doesn't fit in with my life choices...


----------



## Bootboy

F*ck off, we’re full.

- 7th gen Utahn.

The air quality sucks, the skiing is a as crowded as Colorado anymore, and it’s a minimum 4 hour drive just to get where the thronging masses can’t find you. 

This place ain’t what it used to be.


----------



## Wallrat

Bootboy said:


> F*ck off, we’re full.
> 
> - 7th gen Utahn.
> 
> The air quality sucks, the skiing is a as crowded as Colorado anymore, and it’s a minimum 4 hour drive just to get where the thronging masses can’t find you.
> 
> This place ain’t what it used to be.


Yea, but it’s still way more awesome than Bozeman! I’m sure you have room for a few million more urbanites…fresh from California and Seattle. Right, Boot?


----------



## kanoer2

Couldn't resist!!!
As a Californian, no way I would move to Utah. Yeah Bozeman was nice 20 years ago. Took the kids for a visit 2019 as DIL had never been, wow what a change. Did enjoy Hylite Canyon thou.

Oh, lots of us who live in Northern California, meaning north of San Fran, the rest of California kinda sucks.


----------



## thenextgeneration

Bootboy said:


> F*ck off, we’re full.
> 
> - 7th gen Utahn.
> 
> The air quality sucks, the skiing is a as crowded as Colorado anymore, and it’s a minimum 4 hour drive just to get where the thronging masses can’t find you.
> 
> This place ain’t what it used to be.


@Bootboy this might be true but I know you love Utah, especially lake Powell. You can’t deny it


----------



## Bootboy

thenextgeneration said:


> @Bootboy this might be true but I know you love Utah, especially lake Powell. You can’t deny it


What can I say? It’s home.


----------



## docdave15

Um, how about we try for some more positivity in this thread? It is what it is, that the pandemic crammed about 10 years of growth and change into 2 years, particularly for outdoors focused, mid-sized cities like SLC. I've been an SLC resident for 6 years, and prior to that I lived 6 years in Nashville, and I could also complain about Nashville's exponential growth during my tenure there. 

Change is the only constant. If Utah didn't have anything going for itself, people wouldn't be flocking here. The trash talk on this thread is further confirmation that there's a lot to love about Utah.

I do appreciate a few things that can be attributed to my LDS neighbors... excellent central planning and fine arts! Well maintained roads, smooth rollout of COVID vaccines with plenty of doses for our population, minimal wait time at the DMV... I could go on.

But don't move here. Winter inversion is awful. Summer wildfire smoke is awful. Cottonwood canyons are too congested to support any more skiers. And you will have to help pay for the Alta-Bird gondola, which the locals don't want. Public schools are as bad as the southern states where I've lived previously.

Oh yeah, and 99% of the state has been in severe drought for 2 years. If you like whitewater... why would you move to Utah?


----------



## fkn newf guy

im just here cause mr miller said i was only gonna be a year older when i finally decided to become a ski bum
and the kinda sucky fly flingin for fish other than slimers in one "crowded" river

























































thanks for the poor craftsman blames his tools and job site chuckle


----------



## kanoer2

Ok, something positive about Utah. Spend a couple days in Vernal on both sides of a "gasp" commercial Yampa trip this June. Really really enjoyed exploring Dinosaur National Monument. And the drive to City of the Rocks in Idaho via Flaming Gorge was neat too.

And it rains all the time (well used to) is always foggy - still is, in N. Calif., so don' move here either please. And we're all tree hugging, aging out hipsters who grow funny tomato plants but never inhale.

Enjoy life with your fellow white water canoeists and rafters!


----------



## okieboater

'I got to live in Park City Utah for some 3 years back in late 70's

As a okie oil industry worker, it was great.

As a hunter, boater, fisherman, ski, hike and general outdoors person, best place I ever lived for recreation. Found my LDS neighbors to be good people and they taught me how to catch trout in the high unitas little lakes.

As some one else posted things just worked right as far as the local government agencies are concerned. Might snow a foot at night but by the time to drive down to SLC to work all roads were clear.

Now here in NW OK and one inch of wind driven snow shuts down traffic and most every thing else.


----------

